
Ask HN: What are your strategies to get the first 1000 users? - aledalgrande
Techniques that come to mind:<p>- participating in product-related forums, social networks<p>- paid ads<p>- SEO optimization<p>- paid posts or cross-posting on blogs<p>- presence at events<p>Are there any unobvious examples I left out?
======
dectroo
it will depend on what's kind of project. if it's a widely used product: kind
of mobile app general public, try base your compagbe on twitter and facebook.
buy sponsored ads.

-be active on social media. -invite friends and familly to use and invite their inner circle. -reply on users feedbacks and try to satisfy them.

~~~
aledalgrande
Thanks. The inner circle is always useful to start.

